# Macbookpro keeps crashing.



## citronnier (May 15, 2012)

*Everytime I'm playing on a game, using photoshop or 3D software on my macbook pro (2010), the computer freezes. It's not just the screen (that turns black) because when it happens and I'm listening to music the sound turns into a loop.
In order to restart it I have to do stay on the power button for 10 seconds.
I have to say it's getting on my nerves.

Last time it happened I had this crash report:*

Tue May 15 02:03:03 2012
panic(cpu 3 caller 0xffffff7f8094e907): NVRM[0/1:0:0]: Read Error 0x00000100: CFG 0xffffffff 0xffffffff 0xffffffff, BAR0 0xd2000000 0xffffff80a2120000 0x0a5480a2, D0, P3/4
Backtrace (CPU 3), Frame : Return Address
0xffffff807cc33800 : 0xffffff8000220702 
0xffffff807cc33880 : 0xffffff7f8094e907 
0xffffff807cc33910 : 0xffffff7f80a3ea64 
0xffffff807cc33960 : 0xffffff7f80a3eb24 
0xffffff807cc339c0 : 0xffffff7f80ceb749 
0xffffff807cc33b00 : 0xffffff7f80a5dbad 
0xffffff807cc33b30 : 0xffffff7f80958282 
0xffffff807cc33be0 : 0xffffff7f80953b84 
0xffffff807cc33dd0 : 0xffffff7f80955639 
0xffffff807cc33eb0 : 0xffffff7f808f0484 
0xffffff807cc33f00 : 0xffffff7f820b27d6 
0xffffff807cc33f50 : 0xffffff7f820b2f2a 
0xffffff807cc33f70 : 0xffffff800023db2c 
0xffffff807cc33fb0 : 0xffffff8000820057 
Kernel Extensions in backtrace:
com.apple.NVDAResman(7.1.8)[94BA87BA-B128-3310-9860-98EC67AB7FAF]@0xffffff7f808ee000->0xffffff7f80bc7fff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.8)[F63D4ABE-42DA-33EF-BADD-3415B0CB0179]@0xffffff7f80879000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3.2)[4B3F84DC-18B3-3897-BC56-4E3940878047]@0xffffff7f808dc000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3.2)[FE536983-1897-3D6B-965E-24B5A67080DA]@0xffffff7f808a4000
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal(7.1.8)[7596DB8C-AE9D-3C87-B11A-0ED8F940CAF8]@0xffffff7f80bc8000->0xffffff7f80ee9fff
dependency: com.apple.NVDAResman(7.1.8)[94BA87BA-B128-3310-9860-98EC67AB7FAF]@0xffffff7f808ee000
com.apple.driver.AGPM(100.12.42)[380DAA3B-4F08-3152-A3A0-E3F8B6E4B92B]@0xffffff7f820b1000->0xffffff7f820bbfff
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily(2.3.2)[FE536983-1897-3D6B-965E-24B5A67080DA]@0xffffff7f808a4000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport(2.3.2)[4B3F84DC-18B3-3897-BC56-4E3940878047]@0xffffff7f808dc000
dependency: com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily(2.6.8)[F63D4ABE-42DA-33EF-BADD-3415B0CB0179]@0xffffff7f80879000

BSD process name corresponding to current thread: kernel_task

Mac OS version:
11D50d

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 11.3.0: Thu Jan 12 18:47:41 PST 2012; root:xnu-1699.24.23~1/RELEASE_X86_64
Kernel UUID: 7B6546C7-70E8-3ED8-A6C3-C927E4D3D0D6
System model name: MacBookPro6,2 (Mac-F22586C8)

System uptime in nanoseconds: 236374851106
last loaded kext at 70043445854: com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.4d0 (addr 0xffffff7f81ec7000, size 28672)
last unloaded kext at 229623673791: com.apple.driver.AppleUSBUHCI	4.4.5 (addr 0xffffff7f81129000, size 65536)
loaded kexts:
com.parallels.kext.prl_vnic	7.0 14920.689535
com.parallels.kext.prl_hid_hook	7.0 14920.689535
com.parallels.kext.prl_usb_connect	7.0 14920.689535
com.Cycling74.driver.Soundflower	1.5.2
com.parallels.kext.prl_netbridge	7.0 14920.689535
com.parallels.kext.prl_hypervisor	7.0 14920.689535
com.apple.driver.AppleHWSensor	1.9.4d0
com.apple.filesystems.ntfs	3.10
com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC	1.59
com.apple.driver.AGPM	100.12.42
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyHIDDriver	122
com.apple.driver.AppleHDA	2.1.7f9
com.apple.driver.AppleMikeyDriver	2.1.7f9
com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient	3.5.9
com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl	1.0.26
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphics	7.1.8
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHDGraphicsFB	7.1.8
com.apple.driver.SMCMotionSensor	3.0.1d2
com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet	1.0.0d1
com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU	2.0.1d2
com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X	7.0.0
com.apple.driver.AudioIPCDriver	1.2.2
com.apple.driver.AppleLPC	1.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleMuxControl	3.0.16
com.apple.filesystems.autofs	3.0
com.apple.GeForce	7.1.8
com.apple.driver.ACPI_SMC_PlatformPlugin	4.7.5d4
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons	225.2
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader	3.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleIRController	312
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard	225.2
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless	1.0.0d1
com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib	1.0.0d1
com.apple.BootCache	33
com.apple.iokit.SCSITaskUserClient	3.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage	2.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleFWOHCI	4.8.9
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub	4.5.0
com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4331	513.20.19
com.apple.iokit.AppleBCM5701Ethernet	3.0.8b2
com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM	1.5.0
com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager	161.0.0
com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort	2.2.0
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBEHCI	4.5.8
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleRTC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleHPET	1.6
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC	1.4
com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC	1.5
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient	167.3.0
com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall	3.2.30
com.apple.security.quarantine	1.1
com.apple.driver.AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement	167.3.0
com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib	2.1.7f9
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController	1.0.10d0
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireIP	2.2.4
com.apple.iokit.IOSurface	80.0
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager	4.0.3f12
com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily	10.0.5
com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController	2.1.7f9
com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily	2.1.7f9
com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily	1.8.6fc6
com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib	1.3
com.apple.driver.ApplePolicyControl	3.0.16
com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusPCI	1.0.10d0
com.apple.driver.AppleGraphicsControl	3.0.16
com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert	1.0.3
com.apple.kext.triggers	1.0
com.apple.nvidia.nv50hal	7.1.8
com.apple.NVDAResman	7.1.8
com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport	2.3.2
com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily	2.3.2
com.apple.driver.AppleSMC	3.1.1d8
com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily	4.7.5d4
com.apple.driver.BroadcomUSBBluetoothHCIController	4.0.3f12
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBBluetoothHCIController	4.0.3f12
com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily	4.0.3f12
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice	3.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass	3.0.1
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch	227.1
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver	4.4.5
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub	4.5.3
com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite	4.5.8
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIMultimediaCommandsDevice	3.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOBDStorageFamily	1.6
com.apple.iokit.IODVDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.iokit.IOCDStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.driver.XsanFilter	403
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCISerialATAPI	2.0.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily	3.0.3
com.apple.iokit.IOFireWireFamily	4.4.5
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient	4.5.8
com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family	412.2
com.apple.iokit.IOEthernetAVBController	1.0.0d5
com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily	2.0
com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily	2.0.7
com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily	4.5.8
com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime	1.5.0
com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily	1.7.1
com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily	1.1
com.apple.security.sandbox	177.3
com.apple.kext.AppleMatch	1.0.0d1
com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet	7
com.apple.driver.DiskImages	331.3
com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily	1.7
com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore	28.18
com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform	1.4
com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily	2.6.8
com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily	1.4
Model: MacBookPro6,2, BootROM MBP61.0057.B0F, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.4 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 1.58f16
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M, PCIe, 256 MB
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics, Intel HD Graphics, Built-In, 288 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x802C, 0x31364A53463235363634485A2D3147314631
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1067 MHz, 0x802C, 0x31364A53463235363634485A2D3147314631
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x93), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.100.98.75.19)
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.3f12, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: Hitachi HTS545032B9SA02, 320,07 GB
Serial ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-898
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfa100000 / 2
USB Device: BRCM2070 Hub, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0xfa110000 / 5
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, apple_vendor_id, 0x8218, 0xfa113000 / 8
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad, apple_vendor_id, 0x0237, 0xfa120000 / 4
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader, apple_vendor_id, 0x8403, 0xfa130000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x0424 (SMSC), 0x2514, 0xfd100000 / 2
USB Device: Built-in iSight, apple_vendor_id, 0x8507, 0xfd110000 / 4
USB Device: IR Receiver, apple_vendor_id, 0x8242, 0xfd120000 / 3

*Anyone has a clue from where this problem comes from?
Thank you for your help.
*


----------



## Renamed&Closed6 (May 15, 2012)

i am glad to read this.
nothing personal.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently had this issue with a 2010 MacBook Pro. 

Do you have a bluetooth mouse? Is bluetooth even enabled?


----------

